# Fly Fishing Panama City Beach



## Le Skunked

Hi all.  Love the forum.

Heading down to PCB Friday afternoon and will be doing some surf/pier fishing on Saturday or Sunday.

Wondering if anyone can suggest somewhere to head with the fly rod on Friday?  I don't do much saltwater but would love to fish a little bit before our friends get down there Saturday and we start going for larger fish in deeper water.

I'm sure there are ponds/lakes everywhere, but I worry about private property and such.  Anywhere decent that a fella can just walk up and wet a line for a couple hours?  Maybe a park to recommend?  

Also, it'd be great to find a spot I could fish after sundown!  I really want to fish at night!

Thanks for any advice.  This site is great.


----------



## WinMag.300

*surf*

fish the surf- lots of fun to be had. Wade out a little into the breakers, cast clousers in pink and white, or chartreuse and white, and have FUN!


----------



## Le Skunked

WinMag.300 said:


> fish the surf- lots of fun to be had. Wade out a little into the breakers, cast clousers in pink and white, or chartreuse and white, and have FUN!



I love this idea but 2 questions:

1)  Since we'll be in PCB and there's sure to be tons of families on the beach, is there a "fishing" beach area that I can fish legally?  I don't want to snag any small children.  

2)  This may be really dumb, but I'm assuming I wouldn't want to use waders since it'll be nice and warm?  Just my boots and chest pouch I'm guessing?  

I had already planned to tie some more Chartreuse/White Clousers tonight, but I'll definitely work in some Pink/White!  Really appreciate the advice.


----------



## fish hawk

Le Skunked said:


> I love this idea but 2 questions:
> 
> 1)  Since we'll be in PCB and there's sure to be tons of families on the beach, is there a "fishing" beach area that I can fish legally?  I don't want to snag any small children.
> 
> 2)  This may be really dumb, but I'm assuming I wouldn't want to use waders since it'll be nice and warm?  Just my boots and chest pouch I'm guessing?
> 
> I had already planned to tie some more Chartreuse/White Clousers tonight, but I'll definitely work in some Pink/White!  Really appreciate the advice.



If you fish real early,it starts getting light there around 5:15 am up until around 9:30 or 10:00 am and the late afternoons say 5:30 till dark you should have no problem but between those time the beaches will be packed with swimmers,paddle boarders etc.....Those are really the best times for fishing anyway.You can fish there legally  as long as you have a license.Public beach anywhere as long as you don't go above the high tide mark.You shouldn't need waders or boots.I was down between PC and Destin last week and the lady fish were chasing bait every morning,might get a pompano or bluefish.


----------



## thedudeabides

Le Skunked said:


> I love this idea but 2 questions:
> 
> 1)  Since we'll be in PCB and there's sure to be tons of families on the beach, is there a "fishing" beach area that I can fish legally?  I don't want to snag any small children.
> 
> 2)  This may be really dumb, but I'm assuming I wouldn't want to use waders since it'll be nice and warm?  Just my boots and chest pouch I'm guessing?
> 
> I had already planned to tie some more Chartreuse/White Clousers tonight, but I'll definitely work in some Pink/White!  Really appreciate the advice.



The Further west go you the less people there are. We were there during spring break on the far west end and there was barley anyone around us.


----------



## WinMag.300

this is all spot on.  I fish till around 11 then dont till later in the day, but you can catch fish all day just a lot slower than the early am to afternoon bites.  Like said the lady fish are everywhere and chasing baitfish like crazy.  I was there over the weekend and managed several lady fish, a pompano, a jack, two flounder, and 4 redfish.


----------



## Le Skunked

Thanks for all the input.  I feel more prepared to give this a shot now.


----------



## Killer Kyle

I say go to the backside (bay side) of St. Andrews State Park. There are some awesome grass flats back there that you can wade 100 yards out in the grass. Lots of trout there. Wear old tennis shoes and just wade out onto the flats. Lots of jacks and lady fish too. I don't care what people say about jacks. Pound for pound, they fight harder than almost every other fish I have ever caught. They are seriously fun. 
Try a smaller green and white clouser. All those fish love them.


----------



## goblr77

Killer Kyle said:


> I say go to the backside (bay side) of St. Andrews State Park. There are some awesome grass flats back there that you can wade 100 yards out in the grass. Lots of trout there. Wear old tennis shoes and just wade out onto the flats. Lots of jacks and lady fish too. I don't care what people say about jacks. Pound for pound, they fight harder than almost every other fish I have ever caught. They are seriously fun.
> Try a smaller green and white clouser. All those fish love them.



What weight rod are you using for trout? I'm thinking about a 7 weight BVK to use for bass, trout, and the occasional redfish.


----------



## Killer Kyle

goblr77 said:


> What weight rod are you using for trout? I'm thinking about a 7 weight BVK to use for bass, trout, and the occasional redfish.



I was flinging an 8wt, but a 7 should handle most of the fish you're going to encounter just fine.


----------



## illbfishin

Fly fishing the Surf can be a blast. Go early and late like everyone said. I would add strip your fly back as fast as you can. The ladyfish can be a real blast but even catching the 'bait fish' on the fly rod is fun.


----------



## Alan in GA

*I might, too!....*

I've got a 5 and an 8 wt rig. Never thought much even about fishing at the beach at all, just what beverage and snack and towel to bring to the beach chair/umbrella. 
Now after this post I'm thinking just might bring my fly rod and a few flies for an early morning fling at the sand. Even small fish I'm guessing are real fighters in salt water compared to the fresh water fishing I do 100% of the time normally!
I've just not been a salt fisherman but this fly rod on the beach might change me. Was at Orange Beach recently and just thought I would not want to drag the tackle carriers/Rods/bait etc that I saw a couple guys do. HOWEVER a single fly rod and a few flies sounds like I might have to try it!
What is handy to take for this? Do I need an Alabama temp license to fish only at the beach in front of the condo?
Maybe some needle nose pliers for hook removal??
A fish glove??....help me out here!
OH, and what is common to catch that's EDIBLE? Fresh caught salt water fish sounds tasty! (Ok guess that means a stringer, too?)
How 'safe' is it to walk out early in the morning? I would probably think no more than waist deep if not just knee deep- a black tip and a shovel nose sharks about 2' long were caught mid early morning last month when I was there!
I feel like I'm learning how to fish all over again.


----------



## fishinbub

Alan in GA said:


> (Ok guess that means a stringer, too?)



I don't know much about salt water fishing, but I've had a few stringers of fish stolen by snapping turtles or gar. Seems like wading around waste deep in the surf with a stringer off fish hanging off your belt might be a bad idea...


----------



## Alan in GA

Stringer...waist deep...!
Ain't gonna happen! I remember a 'This Happened to Me' story about that many years ago in OUTDOOR LIFE magazine! Maybe ankle deep....


----------



## fishndoc

I'm new to surf fishing also, but decided after my most recent trip last fall to add a stripping basket to my beach gear, at least when I'm walking the shore (casting in really close for snook).  Keeps you from getting your line tangled around you feet, and more importantly you don't pick up as much sand on your line and into your reel.

As already said, the smallest salt water fish you pick up are usually bigger and always fight harder than just about anything you hook in freshwater.  Agree that Jacks are a absolute Blast!


----------



## illbfishin

Please don't walk around in the surf with a stringer of fish on. Young man was bitten by a shark around St. George Island a few years back doing that. If I remember correctly I don't think he made it. I've seen many 7'-8' sharks in waist deep water in Panama. Threw a lady fish back a few years ago who was bleeding pretty bad and something ate her within seconds of hitting the water. Only 30-40 foot from me. Release everything as quick as possible and if you can fight them into knee deep water is my recommendation. Of course there is always the possibility something will grab your catch when you're reeling it in as well. Especially if fly fishing for small bait fish. Just part of the excitement.


----------



## fish hawk

I always keep my fish in a cooler on the beach.


----------



## FordHunter

What line....floating, intermediate, or sinking.  I was using sinking in the pacific last week, but that was a different beast then the gulf.


----------



## Alan in GA

*fish species?*

For the Florida Alabama Gulf coast beaches, what would you say are the most common fish to catch fly fishing from the sand out to a cast length?
Describe either edible or non edible, too. Thanks.


----------



## Madfishinskillz

Alan:  Ladyfish- non-edible
          Whiting- Good! 
           Pompano- Really good


----------



## redneck_billcollector

There are tarpon showing up between the bars now, need at least a 10wt for them.  Always redfish out there along with pompano (I like a little pink shrimp fly for them).  Lady fish, bluefish and Spanish mackerel are in the surf also.  Lake Powell on the Walton County line has lots of areas you can wade for trout, redfish, pompano, flounder and you can also find bass and bream in there at times.  Go to sunjammers on 79 and you can rent a kayak for the day, that opens up a lot of waters in the Bay or any of the dune lakes in Walton County.  

Be on the beach at sunrise and you will see bait getting busted everywhere, just cast a clouser and strip fast....and hang on.


----------



## fish hawk

I talked with a friend down there last night and he told me the June grass was getting bad.If you fish any of the coastal dune lakes make sure you have a freshwater license also.


----------



## SouthEastAngler

Le Skunked started the thread and all the insight got me reevaluating what gear I'm taking down to Destin last week in June.


I was going to surf fish with big Heavy spinning rod I was going to buy, never even thought about running a fly rod.........but now.....different story.


Always have been thinking about getting an 8WT to fish with, this gives me a reason. 

But whats the verdict on June Grass? I feel like it will make fishing any saltwater near impossible either way.. possibly including in St Andrews?


----------



## fish hawk

SouthEastAngler said:


> Le Skunked started the thread and all the insight got me reevaluating what gear I'm taking down to Destin last week in June.
> 
> 
> I was going to surf fish with big Heavy spinning rod I was going to buy, never even thought about running a fly rod.........but now.....different story.
> 
> 
> Always have been thinking about getting an 8WT to fish with, this gives me a reason.
> 
> But whats the verdict on June Grass? I feel like it will make fishing any saltwater near impossible either way.. possibly including in St Andrews?



http://junegrassreport.com/most-recent-june-grass-sightings-beach-conditions/


----------



## SouthEastAngler

thanks for the page fish hawk


----------



## redneck_billcollector

SouthEastAngler said:


> Le Skunked started the thread and all the insight got me reevaluating what gear I'm taking down to Destin last week in June.
> 
> 
> I was going to surf fish with big Heavy spinning rod I was going to buy, never even thought about running a fly rod.........but now.....different story.
> 
> 
> Always have been thinking about getting an 8WT to fish with, this gives me a reason.
> 
> But whats the verdict on June Grass? I feel like it will make fishing any saltwater near impossible either way.. possibly including in St Andrews?



I fished west bay for a little bit Sunday.  Took a guy who apparently doesn't know how to pole a skiff so I ended up on the platform most of the day.  No june grass at all.  We picked up a couple of dink trout.  My buddy apparently can't see fish too well, so we did not catch any redfish though I saw a few following mullet. Not fishing pictures, just my fly fishing skiff and a photo of St. Andrews Bay this past Sunday, notice, no june grass.


----------

